# Wem fahrt mit???



## edvars (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi, Jungs

Hermit eine einladung zu eine der letzten Mitwoch touren in the Black Hills, ich war leider selber wegen stürtz ausser gefecht ein par wochen, aber jetzt wieder da , ich möchte deswegen alle forumnutzer aus Hamburg und umgebung mitteilen, "Das wir haben keine recht auf's faulheit" Die ferien sind vorbei und Die letzte Klausuren ebenso. Ich sehe doch ein das 17:30 für einige
ein bisshen früh sein kann.

Morten.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi Morton
Finde ich ja prima dass endlich wieder mal jmd 
ne Tour organisiert. 
Ich werde morgen früh mein neues Bike aufbauen ,
werde aber versuchen es bis 1730 zu schaffen.
was wenn alles passt auch kein Problem sein sollte.
Also wartet nicht auf mich, rechnet aber mit mir´!!

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von edvars _
> *Hi, Jungs
> 
> Hermit eine einladung zu eine der letzten Mitwoch touren in the Black Hills, ich war leider selber wegen stürtz ausser gefecht ein par wochen, aber jetzt wieder da , ich möchte deswegen alle forumnutzer aus Hamburg und umgebung mitteilen, "Das wir haben keine recht auf's faulheit" Die ferien sind vorbei und Die letzte Klausuren ebenso. Ich sehe doch ein das 17:30 für einige
> ...




nichts ganz... morgen in einer woche habe ich meine letzte...


----------



## Gerrit (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wunny _
> *
> nichts ganz... morgen in einer woche habe ich meine letzte... *



Na, denn tu' man mal was für die Sauerstoffversorgung  

@edvars: Bin dabei!

cheers
gerrit


----------



## wunny (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *
> 
> Na, denn tu' man mal was für die Sauerstoffversorgung
> ...




ja, ich mach gleich mal einen aufruf fürs wochenende....
morgen paßt es mir nicht bin da schon zum lernen verabredet....
tihihi...

gruß wunny


----------

